# Avalanche Burial Video



## Guest

Nice video. Its good to be reminded of how fast things can change.


----------



## slickysticky

That's insane,definitely gives you a different and scary perspective


----------



## FLuiD

Mad scary. I have seen that before but something anyone that does backcountry should watch!


----------



## Mr. Right

That would fucking suck!


----------



## snowvols

Saw that on TGR scary video. Boy was that guy relieved when he was unburied. I do not want to think what that guy was going through


----------



## killclimbz

It's definitely a good reminder as to why you want to do hard slope cuts on terrain like that before you commit. If he had of done that, it probably would have ripped out below him and gave him nothing but a scare. They knew the terrain could have trigger points and he choose to forgo that last step. Luckily it ended with it being a big scare and not tragedy.


----------



## Bev Stayart

He was only buried for 4-1/2 minutes but to him it probably seemed like an eternity.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

That is one LUCKY guy.


----------



## X1n54n3x

I watched this last night, that shit freaked me out a little bit and makes me think about whom I decide to ride bc with in the future..


----------



## COtoUT

Bev Stayart said:


> He was only buried for 4-1/2 minutes but to him it probably seemed like an eternity.


from my own personal experience it felt like an eternity, as the snow cemented around me (tahoe), i tried to keep calm knowing that everyone had beacons, probes and shovels in our group. 

when i was dug out (about two mins.), i was told three tele-skiers who where watching us, cut the above ridge, causing a carry over slide to where we were. they skied off when yelled at to help-no lie.

it was probably one of the best things that happened to me in retrospect, as i realized that i was very mortal.


----------



## killclimbz

Wow, you experienced a drive by burial. I'd fucking beat the living crap out of those tele skiers if I caught up to them. Jesus, that is inexcusable. If they had of helped, it would have been one thing, but to cause that and then bail?


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

wow that pisses me off... how does someone live with that shadow over their heart? 

Those (sorry for the lang. but its the only appropriate way) mother fuckers should be arrested and have their fucking legs broken. I can't stand when I see people do things like that. I just don't understand b/c I only do one thing when I see someone is distress; REACT and help, I mean it doesn't even take thought. Human in danger = HELP THEM


----------



## COtoUT

JohnnyBlaze said:


> wow that pisses me off... how does someone live with that shadow over their heart?
> 
> Those (sorry for the lang. but its the only appropriate way) mother fuckers should be arrested and have their fucking legs broken. I can't stand when I see people do things like that. I just don't understand b/c I only do one thing when I see someone is distress; REACT and help, I mean it doesn't even take thought. Human in danger = HELP THEM


could not agree more.


----------



## Nugggster

fuckin amazing..... his card wasnt punched that day


----------



## kri$han

WOW, just wow.

I've never been buried, but I've fallen in BC, and had to get up (numerous times, lol!) in that thick, unrelenting powder. The sheer amount of effort it takes to move around in -let alone glide atop- that deep powder can really bring about feelings of helplessness. That video is spooky.

Definitely will NEVER go B/C riding to that extreme without a beacon, an avalung and a Guide, again.


----------



## ComicStix

OMG everything looked so safe and then the snow decided to just go. He's extremely lucky! I will just stick to nonvariable groomers from now on


----------



## CaptT

The closest I ever came was standing on the top recovering from the hike and hearing a whooomp....then the snow settled and I sunk a few inches....scared the shit outta me...pointed it straight down and got the hell out of there...I hope to god this never happens to me.


----------



## jordan2734

ComicStix said:


> OMG everything looked so safe and then the snow decided to just go. He's extremely lucky! I will just stick to nonvariable groomers from now on


i don't think the point of the movie was to scare you away from bc, i think it was supposed to scare you into taking the right steps when you do ride bc so hopefully no tragedies do occur.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

ComicStix said:


> OMG everything looked so safe and then the snow decided to just go. He's extremely lucky! I will just stick to nonvariable groomers from now on



Have you ever riden back country? I'm just asking b/c your signature says beginner so I didn't know. Like Jordan said, and like any other sports, they are fun and totally worth it if you are prepared and educated about what you are doing. You go with the right people, and make the right decisions out there and not be stupid you'll have the time of your life.


----------



## CaptT

This one is pretty cool to watch....

YouTube - Big Avalanches


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

WOW those are some amazing pics Sno!!!!!! I mean the sheer power is intriguingly scary....


----------



## CaptT

Wow...those are spooky....so class what does it tell us when we see a slope where no trees live???


----------



## SPAZ

@ killclimbz video:
jeez they sure did get him out fast. how long does an avalung last?


----------



## jordan2734

holy shit  those pics are incredible, I realize that they aren't all that big, but they make me wonder how surviving an avalanche is even possible


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

SnowboardSpaz said:


> @ killclimbz video:
> jeez they sure did get him out fast. how long does an avalung last?


It all depends on a lot of variables, but you can figure around 15, 20 min to be conservative. But the key is getting you past that first few minutes, b/c hopefully by then your crew has located you.


----------



## killclimbz

JohnnyBlaze said:


> It all depends on a lot of variables, but you can figure around 15, 20 min to be conservative. But the key is getting you past that first few minutes, b/c hopefully by then your crew has located you.


Actually, if you get the avalung in your mouth and are using it. Studies and a couple of burials have shown that it's effective for almost an hour. 59 minutes is what they (BD) is saying. If you are not using it, you'll be unconscious within 10 minutes. Brain damage can start setting in after 15 or 20 minutes (I forget the exact guideline). After 30 minutes of being buried, without an avalung, chances really bottom out that you are going to have a live recovery. Of course you also have to survive the burial process.

The guy in the video had an avalung but did not manage to get it in his mouth. So he wasn't using it. A 4 minute recovery is fantastic from a rescue perspective. If you can locate and get a person uncovered in 10 minutes or under, you are doing your part to save a life.


----------



## Zee

Scary video for sure... his crew are champs. A 4 1/2 minute rescue is very good!


----------



## DC5R

Just watched that video. Wow...I'm speechless...I can't even begin to imagine...


----------



## romesaz

Yea I saw that video a coupla months ago and this is one of the reasons why I'm hesitant to do BC while still relatively new to the sport. 
My first investment will be a pack that has an Avalung integrated. Then Beacon/Probe/Shovel thereafter, and major time invested into lessons. 
Being out on the East coast here in Ontario though doesn't warrant all that money spent yet, unless I plan a huge BC trip out west.


----------



## mjd

Me and my buddy were on the headwall at Tuckermans when this happened. Totally dismaying- the crowd cheers for more. And that the was the last of three avalanches that happened there. An hour before we watched a skier launch off hit and slammed right into the bottom fracture- he broke both his legs and had carried out on a kitty. That place gets nuttier every year.


----------



## stoepstyle

Those videos are full of fail ^


----------



## Zee

mjd said:


> Me and my buddy were on the headwall at Tuckermans when this happened. Totally dismaying- the crowd cheers for more. And that the was the last of three avalanches that happened there. An hour before we watched a skier launch off hit and slammed right into the bottom fracture- he broke both his legs and had carried out on a kitty. That place gets nuttier every year.


Are people really this stupid?


----------



## killclimbz

Zee said:


> Are people really this stupid?


At the Tuckerman Ravine shit show? Yes.


----------



## Reede

Reckon Cody would come in handy in locating you if you got buried Killclimz? Who needs beacond when you've got a dog that was BUILT for the snow.


----------



## killclimbz

Cody *might* be able to locate me. That is a big if. Unfortunately, there is no way a dog is going to be able to dig you out unless you are 6 inches or less under the snow. 

As far as beacons on dogs go. It's generally considered a bad idea. If you and your dog, or your dog and a buddy gets buried, it's bad form to dig your dog out first. So it makes me be extra careful when riding with him on the decision making process. Last year, Cody did get carried by a small wet slide. He was just swimming on top of it and I was off to the side. He made his way over to towards me and I was able to reach out and pull him in. Kind of freaked me out. I've been trying to locate an old pair of Pieps 2257Mhz beacons. Damn near impossible to find. If I could get a hold of a pair, I could put one on Cody and keep the other one in my pack. Then I would have an alternate frequency beacon to use to search if the worst happens. The SOS Snowbug is another alternate frequency transmit only beacon. The problem is, the batteries are knocked out of place with it very easily. It's not worth the casing for that POS. I couldn't believe how ill tested that product is and I will never buy an SOS product because of that. It's just plain sloppy work on their part and dangerous.


----------



## killclimbz

I definitely think there is a niche there.


----------

